# Whatever happened to...



## MachoCabrío (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello, Folks! I'm doing a little Nigerian Dwarf Goat research this Easter weekend and came to a point where I need to "phone a goatie friend".

I've got google skills, but I can't seem to find a website for these outfits:
Green Gate (retired)
Sugar Creek (semi-retired...http://www.angelfire.com/sc/sugarcreekfarm/)
Sugar Pine (no website, but still breeding)
Brush Creek (retired)
Gay-Mor (retired)
Inavale (retired)
Caesar's Villa (semi-retired)
Stonewall (retired)
Pine Cone Valley
Willows or Willow Creek (retired)

Does anyone have any info on them or know where to find a website/article?

Thank you and Happy Easter!
Hecky

Bonus Question:
What happened to Kathleen Claps and her Goodwood herd? They seemed to have just stopped a few generations back?

-edit- Answer: Retired and living in Texas.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not a nigerian person, but I'm pretty sure I heard that the Goodwood lady retired, and I'm not sure if Stonewall or Gay-Mor is around anymore.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Caesar's Villa dosen't have a website.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I know that Sugar Pine, Ceasar's Villa, and Brush Creek don't have websites. The woman who had the Brush Creek herd, died a few? years ago, unfortunately. She had some beautiful animals. I don't think Gay-Mor is even breeding anymore, but I could be wrong?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Gay-Mor sold out -- Gail Putcher is still very active in the showing end of things but they nolonger breed or have goats


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Basically what everyone else said. Inavale sold out I believe too. When I was a major newbie, I was offered some does from Inavale (she lives very close to us) - turned them down because I knew nothing then. :sigh: 

Sugar Creek sold out too, right?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Yea I know Brush Creek is no longer raising goats, cause like the other poster said she died. Thats why the breeder I just bought my last goat from that delivered triplets, she wants me to keep one of the bucks that Celia had. Cause Celia was bred to Brush Creek Colby, and thats the only way you get Brush creek goats no is through their offspring. But most of the others I have heard about but dont really no nothing about. Probably wasnt much help. sorry


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

Kathleen Claps is now in Austin, Tx or she was 1 1/2 yrs ago. She helped put on a Goat Symposium over in Red Rock at that time.


----------



## MachoCabrío (Feb 4, 2009)

Thank you, folks!

This is definately filling in the Nancy Drew/Hardy Boys mystery, "Case of the Missing Herds".

Happy Easter!
Hecky


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Here's what I know or believe...*

Green Gate ~ *Retired*
Sugar Creek ~ *Retired after son's death. I think they may have kept a couple, but most of their champions are sold.*
Sugar Pine ~ *No clue*
Brush Creek ~ *I believe she's either retired or passed. I'm not 100% sure so I could be wrong.*
Gay-Mor ~ *Retired, she is involved with one of the publications I believe with a registry.*
Inavale ~ *Not sure*
Caesar's Villa ~ *Use to have an awesome website. She is still there, but only breeds a few goats a year.*
Stonewall ~ *I do believe long since retired. Not positive.*
Pine Cone Valley ~ *No clue*
Willows or Willow Creek ~ *I believe retired too.*


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Tembi Buckingham of Sugar Pine still breeds quite a bit. . . she doesn't have a website and I think does most of her business over phone, maybe some email. Anna Brown at Camanna works a lot with her goats and they are good friends. You could probably get her email from Anna. www.camanna.com


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

Green Gate-dont know
Sugar Creek (sold/retired?) last i knew she sold ruminations to Pat Stewart and was selling most of her animals
Sugar Pine (no website) dont know
Brush Creek (no website/retired) dont know
Gay-Mor (sold/retired) i dont think ashe has goats anymore butlike others said still involved. 
Inavale (sold/retired) dont know
Caesar's Villa (no website) only breeding a few animals
Stonewall (retired) they have been retired for at least 5 years
Pine Cone Valley dont know
Willows or Willow Creek dont know


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Gay-Mor isn't around anymore since she doesn't have a website anymore.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I do know for a fact that Sandra Mason...the owner/breeder of the Original Brush Creek herd has passed away......I found this a few years ago when I bought my doe...Binky's dam is Brush Creek Journey.....the sire of her current kid has a Brush Creek dam also :wink:


----------



## loralee85 (Jun 26, 2014)

I know this is a super old post, but Brush Creek, is indeed retired. It was my mother's, Sandra Mason (Medina, Ohio) farm and she passed away in 2006. I know some goats with the brush creek bloodline are still out there. Some were given to family friends and I know most of my mom's herd was given to a guy named, Rusty. (Not sure of the farm name) someday I would love to get some Nigerians with her bloodline. Hope this helps.


----------



## trunkbranches (Nov 17, 2013)

MachoCabrío said:


> Hello, Folks! I'm doing a little Nigerian Dwarf Goat research this Easter weekend and came to a point where I need to "phone a goatie friend".
> 
> I've got google skills, but I can't seem to find a website for these outfits:
> Green Gate (retired)
> ...


----------



## trunkbranches (Nov 17, 2013)

Pine Cone Valley was likely one of the original Nigerian Dwarf herds. Robert Johnson of International Dairy Goat Registry. I now own the registry. IDGR was the original registry for the Nigerian Dwarf in the Americas.

Gail of Gay-Mor has retired. I have some of her records. I have some of Stonewall records, but necessarily at liberty to share them.


----------

